

Hugh Everett's many worlds interpretation of QM - jackfoxy
http://motls.blogspot.com/2011/05/hugh-everetts-many-worlds.html

======
archgoon
I really don't understand what Motl is objecting to. Everett and Greene seem
to be saying that the wave function doesn't collapse, and the emergence of
classical phenomenon is due to decoherence. Motl seems to be arguing that the
wave function doesn't collapse, and that the boundary between classical
phenomenon and quantum phenomenon is purely statistical because of
decoherence.

The only difference that Greene and Motl seem to have is the idea that the
other branches of the wave function count as being real. This seems like a bit
of minor distinction (given that both sides are saying that the other worlds
cannot be interacted with) to deserve the invective that Motl flings at his
opponents.

~~~
lisper
I haven't read Everett so I can't speak on his behalf, but Everett's adherents
definitely speak of sharp splitting of classical universes. David Deutsch for
example argues unambiguously in favor of many-classical-worlds. So whether or
not this is what Everett intended, that is the worldview he has fathered. And
it is demonstrably wrong.

------
wnoise
Ugh.

His insistence that Everettians need to describe a sharp splitting of worlds
is like a creationist saying that evolutionists need to describe speciation as
sharp splittings.

~~~
lisper
He doesn't insist that they _need_ to describe a sharp splitting of worlds. It
is simply a fact that they _do_. And in so doing they are mistaken.

------
lisper
This blog has to be the poster child for Readability.

<https://www.readability.com/articles/c4xdmodo>

------
MarkPNeyer
for those interested, everett's son is an indie rock musician who is (in my
ever so humble opinion) talented at writing uplifitng music. check out
"blinking lights and other revelations" if you ever need a pick me up.

~~~
S_A_P
As a long time Eels fan, I cant say that I would call the bulk of his music
"uplifting". Blinking lights has a few "happy" songs, but I would hardly call
that a feel good album. Great music, but not uplifting. So I both agree and
disagree at the same time :)

